# What packages are used for NFS (freeBSD7.2)



## Detective (Jun 27, 2009)

NFS server: IP 172.16.36.9, 
in file /etc/exports:

```
/usr/ports/distfiles -maproot=0 172.16.36.1
```
in file /etc/rc.conf:

```
rpcbind_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-r"
```


NFS client: IP 172.16.36.1
in file /etc/rc.conf:

```
nfs_client_enable="YES"
```

#ping 172.16.36.9 is OK
#mount 172.16.36.9:/usr/ports/distfiles /usr/ports/distfiles

```
[udp] 172.16.36.9:/usr/ports/distfiles: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Time out
```

Other computer with full installation freeBSD from DVD (all pre-packages) connects successfully to NFS server


----------

